# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Study sheds new light on marine fish evolution

## AquaticQuotient.com

A study on the evolution of the colourful hamlet fish has produced some interesting findings on the way in which marine species evolve.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

